# TW Rom, or Aosp: Experiences



## spectredroid

Now that we are unlocked on our VZW Note 2s, I was wondering which roms everyone was running, and experiences so far. I know it is early, but there a few to choose from. Sound off on what you have, how you like it, etc.

I am on beans 2 for the moment running the perseus kernel. Pretty awesome, although I am looking forward to some aokp love.


----------



## xsLoWeDx

spectredroid said:


> Now that we are unlocked on our VZW Note 2s, I was wondering which roms everyone was running, and experiences so far. I know it is early, but there a few to choose from. Sound off on what you have, how you like it, etc.
> 
> I am on beans 2 for the moment running the perseus kernel. Pretty awesome, although I am looking forward to some aokp love.


hows the battery on that kernel... I am also runnin beans 2

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

xsLoWeDx said:


> hows the battery on that kernel... I am also runnin beans 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


It had been outstanding. Really excellent.

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## snapz54

unlocked on beans 2, amazing how quickly this has all developed.

so far I haven't seen an issue, battery continues to not be a concern. Transitions are lightning fast.

Amazing.

Looking forward to official cm10 now that we are unlocked!


----------



## spectredroid

snapz54 said:


> unlocked on beans 2, amazing how quickly this has all developed.
> 
> so far I haven't seen an issue, battery continues to not be a concern. Transitions are lightning fast.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to official cm10 now that we are unlocked!


Yeah. It's really awesome. This is the first phone where I thought stock wasn't bad out of the box. Not that I care cause as soon as I could this bad boy was rooted and unlocked but still for the brief moments I messed with stock it seemed okay.









From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## aczm1988

For me it's gonna be beans build 3. I'm not willing to lose spen features on an aosp rom.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thrillhouse847

aczm1988 said:


> For me it's gonna be beans build 3. I'm not willing to lose spen features on an aosp rom.


It's funny, when I first heard about/used the s-pen, I thought it was kind of gimmicky and I couldn't wait to install AOSP. However, after living with the phone for a little while I just can't give it up either (or the multi-window function).

I'm definitely sticking with beans rom as well. It runs great, looks great and you can keep all the nifty features of the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## Geezer Squid

Thrillhouse847 said:


> It's funny, when I first heard about/used the s-pen, I thought it was kind of gimmicky and I couldn't wait to install AOSP. However, after living with the phone for a little while I just can't give it up either (or the multi-window function).
> 
> I'm definitely sticking with beans rom as well. It runs great, looks great and you can keep all the nifty features of the phone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605


DITTO!! This is exactly where I find myself. I wil be sticking with Bean's Build 3 until 4 comes along. Also running Perseus and Profile 5 - life is good!!


----------

